# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura vibration issue...

## stevetriple

Hi everyone, I'm new in posting on this forum.

I've vibrations problems with my 3D printer when printing circles at high speed (70/80mm/s) with Cura, but less problems when using Simplify3D. 
I tried setting a different jerk/acceleration but didn't work.

Then I noticed this difference between Cura and Simplify3D (S3D) in slicing the same STL:

curaVSsimplify.jpg

I've done a cut/paste of the gcode instruction in block notes: these are the lines of only the first outer perimeter of a 3d print, on the left the Cura gcode and on the right the S3D gcode. 
As you can see the number of instruction in the Cura gcode are nearly the double of S3D. 

Here is my question: is it possible that the vibrations I see in my 3D printer when I use Cura instead of S3D are caused by this peculiarity in the Cura gcode? 

Thanks in advance
Giuseppe

----------


## Papaleo

Hi,

The issue may be with the jerk parameters. They might have different values. So in this case, the Cura file and printer disagree. The only solution I see here is to disable the jerk control in Cura. Let your printer use its own jerk parameters.

----------


## westlater

error code 524 roblox is for when you don't have an invitation from a player in a VIP server. The game developers offer VIP servers, which is why some people face this issue. It is not a Roblox bug. https://techlyfire.com/fix-roblox-error-code-524/

----------

